# low geared carousel motor



## choochootrains (Jun 2, 2012)

I need specific information(manufacturer, item #) for a low geared motor for the N scale IHC carousel 5188 so that it will turn at a realistic speed. I don't want to buy a motor that is not compatible, and I understand that the IHC motor turns too fast. Thank you.


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

How about a geared clock motor? You can get these at a lot of the clearance/electronics stores for very little cost.

Jim


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I buy gear reduction motors all the time off of ebay.
they normally run me about $7
1. Pick the voltage you want to run it from (12 volt is norm)
2. Pick the speed that you want it to turn (revelutions per min)
3. Pick the shaft size that you need.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

MicroMark
http://www.micromark.com/animation-gearmotor,7886.html


----------



## choochootrains (Jun 2, 2012)

*Thanks Jack*

Thanks Jack for a complete good answer


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I like the gear motors sold for robot projects from here:
http://www.pololu.com/catalog/category/22

The "Metal Pololu Gearmotors" work well they do have many choices of size and speed (reduction ratio).


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I recently went to a Peddlers Mall and bought something that might work for you: it is a rotating, illuminated base on which to place those lucite/plexiglass blocks sold in souvenir shops.









It probably ran me about $12 or so. I also bought a box of business-card sized plastic magnets, cut slices from one and attached them to the top of the rotating base and to the bottom of the item I was rotating. They're adhesive backed, so they glue to the two surfaces and act as a sort of clutch that engages your carousel but allows you to lift it off the stand.









If you want to do it this way and don't need to buy a life-time supply of magnets, pm me your address and I'll send you a couple!


----------

